# Servire



## effeundici

Salvete! Studeo linguae latinae cum Duolingo. Professores scribent " servire = to save". Quid vos cogitatis? Rectum est? Sententia mea est : servire = to serve/to assist ==> Vir benignus uxorem servat


----------



## exgerman

_servare_ and _servire_ are two different verbs.

_Servat_ can only be from _servare_ (1st conjugation) ( protect, keep, guard, watch over)

_Servire_ (4th conjugation) means serve. the 3rd person singular present is _servit._


----------



## bearded

effeundici said:


> servire = to serve/to assist


If you are looking for an exhortative subjunctive from _servire, _the correct form would be _serv*i*at._


----------



## effeundici

Vir benignus uxorem serviat!  Mihi placet!


----------



## bearded

effeundici said:


> Vir benignus uxorem serviat! Mihi placet!


It's  a sort of  feminist motto (don't forget  the common root of 'servire' and 'servus')...


----------



## effeundici

bearded said:


> It's  a sort of  feminist motto (don't forget  the common root of 'servire' and 'servus')...



Surely not .. and I cannot forget that in Baden-Wuerttemberg some people greet me with "Servus" . I feel so Roman when I hear that.


----------



## exgerman

Some Germans say Servus as a greeting, but Italians say it as a goodbye. Ciao is servus in Venetian dialect.


----------



## effeundici

exgerman said:


> Some Germans say Servus as a greeting, but Italians say it as a goodbye. Ciao is servus in Venetian dialect.



Hi, yes I knew it comes from that. Actually we use it both for a greeting and a goodbye as opposite to plurimae languages where it is used only for a goodbye.

Anyway no German I asked had any idea what servus originally meant. They just used it


----------



## Aliph

[QUOTE="effeundici, post: 18503106, member: 310394

Anyway no German I asked had any idea what servus originally meant. They just used it
[/QUOTE]
Servus is very common in all Eastern Europe and especially in Hungary and Austria.


----------



## Aliph

effeundici said:


> Anyway no German I asked had any idea what servus originally meant. They just used it


Servus is very common in Eastern and Central Europe and especially in Hungary and Austria


----------



## Olaszinhok

Szervusz and szervusztok are forms of greeting in Hungarian.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings!



Aliph said:


> especially in Hungary and Austria



I have also heard it frequently in Bavaria, but only as 'goodbye'.

Σ


----------

